# Jagmaster Mod Done



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Shes done!

Lots of hard work went into it, planning, painting, polishing etc

Originally Looked like this:











then looked like this:



















Wanted it to look like this:


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

And now it looks like this:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Looks WAYYYY better! Nice job for sure. Don't think I like the white knobs, but they do go with the theme.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

very sweet .................the last time i played one of those i was pretty green around guitars ,over 20 years ago .............................nice


----------

